# Conexion de 5 tubos fluorescentes, balastro electronico



## car1279 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hola a todos, les cuento, tengo un balasto electronico de 105w y 5 tubos fluorescentes de 20w el tema es que quiero conectarlos para que funcionen todos juntos. ¿es posible esto? ¿se conectan en serie o en paralelo?.

El tema es que los conecté en paralelo y se quemaron los dos de los extremos. También me preocupa que estos balastos no utilizan cebador.

Espero me puedan ayudar con algun esquema.

Saludos y gracias de antemano.


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 19, 2008)

En pocas palabras: NO SE PUEDE.
Cuando son reactancias electronicas es un tubo por cada una. Saludos


----------



## capitanp (Nov 20, 2008)

poniendolos en serie funcionaria, recurda que el balastro solo es un limitador de corriente, no se si 5 pero 3 seguro


Pd: si no estas seguro comienza con los 5 tubos en serie y ve reduciendo el numero hasta que funcione

saludos


----------



## fernandob (Nov 20, 2008)

Respecto de esa conexion cada equipo tiene su diagrama de conexion , probado, jamas escuche de ninguna persona tan ............digamos "artistica" o mas bien "CREATIVO" , si, creativo , a la hora de efectuar conexiones electricas.

se supone que esto fue hecho para esto...uno puede irse a un lado pero con razonamiento previo .
me gustaria saber cual fue tu razonamineot para pensar que eso funcionaria (espero que no haya sido : "tengo esta reactancia y si va me ahorro el comprar las otras).

para capitan:
respecto de ponerlos EN SERIE se usa solo para 2 tubos y con unos arrancadores especiales , la reactancia no solo limita la corriente , al abrir el arrancador provee el pico de AT para ionizar el gas 

se como funciona el circuito de balsto cn arrancador, no el de los de 105w .
pero si se que esta hecho para :
*filamentos a los lados y gas en el medio .*
*ok ????*
eso es un tubo de 105W 

se precalientan los filamentos y un pico de tension ioniza el gas.



imaginen ahora filamento ...gas...filamento...gas...filamento...gas...filamento..

eso es varios tubos en serie .

obvio que no se ionizara todo el gas, de los distintos tubos por que no estan los gases comunicados .

y el precalentamiento ? de los filamentos intermedios?

*a mi me encantaria ver si se puede, analizarlo como buenos tecnicos , con logica y conocimiento, de verdad les digo, me encantaria.*
*pero para eso (para variar) habria que comenzar un tema desde el principio que es analizando la teoria antes de hacer conexiones a lo tonto o andar copiando circuitos *


----------



## ericklarva (Nov 20, 2008)

Perdón por la intromisión, les debo admitir que en un principio me fui con la idea equivocada de que si se podían conectar en serie, hasta que recordé los principios básicos de la ley de Watt. La ley de watt dice que Volt * Amp = Potencia. Que quiere decir esto realmente, es simple que si tu tienes un equipo de 20W y que se alimenta a 120Vac su corriente de consumo serían 167mA, por lo tanto para poder poner dos equipos en serie algo de la ley debe cambiar para que estos funcionen correctamente. Cada lámpara no puede cambiar sus características de funcionamiento funciona a 120V con 166mA de consumo, que se puede hacer? Lo único que resta es aumentar el voltaje de operación en vez de ser 120 que ahora sea 220...porque? Bueno cada lámpara conectada en serie se comporta como una resistencia y toda resistencia tiene una caída de voltaje y como en este caso la lámpara funciona a 120V su tensión de caida son los 120V la corriente permanece igual para ambas lámparas por otra ley que es la ley de Ohm. Que significa todo esto? jajajaj por si acaso a alguien le queda la duda...No pueden alimentar equipos en serie con el mismo voltaje de alimentación para cada uno. Si quieren poner 5 lámpara en serie (supongamos que sea a 120V) el voltaje de alimentación a los extremos deberá ser de 600V. Y es igual para las lámpara incandescentes.
Saludos


----------



## joorge (Nov 20, 2008)

Hola car1279

La conexión que quieres hacer depende mucho del tipo de balasto que tengas. Te adjunto unos esquemas de Osram Sylvania donde puedes ver como conectan hasta 4 tubos con un sólo balasto sin problemas.

Un saludo y tranquilo, aquí estamos para aprender.


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 20, 2008)

No tiene mucho que ver el tema de la corriente ni de la potencia ni nada por el estilo... es solo por el principio de operacion de los mismos.. aca les dejo algo para que se informen http://www.pavouk.org/hw/lamp/en_index.html


----------



## ericklarva (Nov 20, 2008)

Mi estimado fernandoae, cuando expliqué la ley de Watt lo hice con la intención de informaciónrmar a quienes a veces nos vamos con la finta en la suma de potencias. No todos consideramos que las potencias podemos sumarlas ya sea en serie o paralelo siempre y cuando se cumpla esta ley, no por conectar 5 lámparas de 20W en serie obtenemos 100W de consumo al final. Esto dependerá en mucho del voltaje que prevea el balastro.
Por cierto, no se que rayos sea una reactancia electrónica...yo solo conozco como reactancia la inductiva y la capacitiva. Y hasta donde se, reactancia es el valor resistivo que tiene un circuito en base a una frecuencia.
Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Nov 20, 2008)

reactancia o balasto, se dice de mi..............

me das una reactancia electronica ?
y el comerciante te la da.

fernandoae :
sabes lo que pusiste ?
tenes idea ?

te lo valoraran ?

me huele a que no.


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 20, 2008)

Aunque es un termino mal usado "reactancia electronica" y "balasto electronico" son sinonimos. 

Reactancia o balasto electronico:
http://www.grupoesinor.net/u/imagenes/galerias/grandes/0x5DC5CCF0765211DC92CCCCE5ECAC59D6.1.jpg

Reactancia o balasto tradicional
http://ersonelectronica.com/images/660-REAC.jpg

En el pdf les explica el funcionamiento en detalle...
 y si se lo que puse


----------



## cuervokbza (Nov 20, 2008)

disculpen que me meta.....
no sé si se puede o no se puede conectar tubos en paralelo o serie o lo q sea...
pero me pregunto.... si un balasto sirve solo para un tubo...
como es el tubo de 105W?!
yo tengo unos de 60 y son enormes.... no me vengan con que son de igual tamaño porque he visto q cuanta más potencia, mas grande son...
pero jamas vi uno de 100w...

si mi pregunta es muy primate sepan disculpar... no se ven muchos tubos en el frasco q vivo.... jjajajajjaaa


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 20, 2008)

Y hasta 250W hay... 
aunque yo como no cultivo marihuana no tengo ningnuna jaja

http://telegrow.com/tienda/product_información.php?products_id=1766


----------



## Rick-10 (Nov 20, 2008)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> bueno, no te lo tomes como falta de RESPETO o mas bien insluto.
> fue solo un decir, recuerda que esas especies vivieron millones d eaños, asi que creo que cuando llegue la hora de comparar ...fueron mas vivos que nossotros.
> 
> respecto de esa conexion cada equipo tiene su diagrama de conexion , probado, jamas escuche de ninguna persona tan ............digamos "artistica" o mas bien "CREATIVO" , si, creativo , a la hora de efectuar conexiones electricas.
> ...



Al utilizar una reactancia electronica el filamento de las lamparas solo sirven como electrodos, es decir, nunca se calientan, es por eso que cuando se suelta un filamento de un tubo flurescente, le pones una reactancia electronica y funciona sin problemas.


Conectar las lamparas en *serie* definitivamente *NO*


Pero en Paralelo deberian funcionar(no estoy seguro porque nunca lo probe), teoricamente las lamparas recibirian el mismo voltaje y la potencia de las mismas se sumarian.


----------



## cuervokbza (Nov 20, 2008)

JAJAJAJAJAJA!
yo tampoco cultivo esas cosas...
pero lo q me pasaste era algo asi como un foco bajo consumo....
yo nunca vi un TUBO fluorecente propiamente dicho de 100 o 105W... 
no imagino su dimension...


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 20, 2008)

"Al utilizar una reactancia electronica el filamento de las lamparas solo sirven como electrodos, es decir, nunca se calientan, es por eso que cuando se suelta un filamento de un tubo flurescente, le pones una reactancia electronica y funciona sin problemas. "

Las reactancias electronicas tienen un periodo de precalentamiento.o sea que los filamentos no estan al ....


----------



## Rick-10 (Nov 20, 2008)

Entonces nose de que tipo de reactancia electronica estas hablando. Porque por ejemplo, las luces de emergencia que funcionan con una bateria de 6V, tienen en su interior un reactancia electronica que con unos transformadores de ferrita elevan el voltaje, y el tubo fluorescente se enciende sin que los filamentos se calienten. 

Justamente es esa una de las ventajas de la reactancia electronica, permitiendo asi prolongar la vida util del tubo y evitar el gran consumo inicial del fluorescente debido al calentamiento de los filamentos.


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 20, 2008)

Ya se que estan las que no necesitan calentar los filamentos... pero las de 220v usan todas precalentamiento, sin caldear los filamentos acortas la vida del tubo.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 20, 2008)

1 - las de luz de emergencia hay de los 2 tipos, las comunes y viejas atomlux precalentaban un filamento solo y estaba conectado, tengo el circuito.
es por eso que las de emergencia atomplux y la mayoria de 12v se cagan pronto y se pone negro un solo lado, por que no desengancha ....queda siempre calentando....una kk .

2 --- las de 105 w los veras mucho en garages , son los mas largos de todos, los que dice fernando de 250 parecen ser ese racimo de BC.

*3 --- fernando lo que vos pusiste fue un enlace de un loco que se puso a desarmar BC y colgo los circuitos....oro en polvo para los salames que se la pasan preguntando como manejar un tubo electronicamente, ya he visto otros post que preguntan eso.
creen que con que prenda y se vea lindo ya esta......pero el tema es saber como lograr eficiencia luminica y que no se agote prematuramente.
bueno , un circuito comercial es un circuito desarrollado por ingenieros hasta el limite de la eficiencia, y fabricado masivamente.
un loco desculo esos esquemas, mas loco que los compartio.
y vos (loco tambien ) pusiste el enlace.

cuando algun zapato pregunte por control de fluor o hacer una reactancia para fluor electronica este es el lugar donde hay que derivarlo............aunque estoy seguro que se pondran a preguntar cada cosa    .*

4 --- eso de poner 5 tubos en // .......................
de buenas a primeras diria que la corriente sera un toco , por que cada "caño con gas"  equivale a una reactancia.
ese equipo era para un caño con gas de 2 metros de largo.
no para 5 en // de 50 cm.
por otro lado dice el joven (sera joven ?) que al efectuar la prueba se le abrieron lso filamentos, eso es señal de casi un corto......muchisima corriente.

y de nuevo estamos posteando al reverendo pedo y en forma desorganizada......ya parece un clasico, lo veo muy seguido.

por que no , para variar de nuevo vamos en orden :

PRIMERO:

alguien tiene el esquema de como trabaja un balsato electromecanico de 105w ? datos tecnicos .
y de balastos electronicos tambien .


una vez obtenido eso vemos si sirve para prender un tubo, arrancar un motor o se la damos al kioskero para que no se le vuelen los diarios.   

saludos


----------



## joorge (Nov 21, 2008)

¿el esquema interno? No se... yo utilicé el esquema que he adjuntado para hacer una instalación en un acuario de un cliente.  Lo único que puedo decir es que los quicktronic funcionan, un único balasto para varios tubos.


----------



## car1279 (Nov 21, 2008)

Muchas gracias a todos por sus comentarios, al fin me compré 5 balastos de 20w y listo, el electronico lo dejé para una bajo consumo de 105w a la que se le había quemado el balasto y funciona perfecto. 

Les vuelvo a agradecer y espero que esten bién!

Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 21, 2008)

Un balasto "electromecanico" es una simple bobina! 
Y de las electronicas yo tengo hasta para dos tubos, no mas que eso... considera la opcion para la proxima car, saludos


----------



## joorge (Nov 21, 2008)

Yo hablaba de electrónicas. En mi caso había iluminar un acuario bastante grande, con plantas y tal... alrededor de 500 litros de agua, y el cliente quería un watio por litro. Así que le instalé 4 tubos de 111w con un sólo balasto electrónico, el que os adjunté en el esquema. 

Ya digo que se puede hacer, pero hace falta el equipo apropiado, no vale cualquier balasto. Supongo que funciona bien, porque hace más de un año y no me ha vuelto a llamar.

Saludos.


----------



## mendek (May 13, 2011)

que tal, disculpen hace poco un amigo me reglo un balastro y por ahi tengo un tubo fluorecente de 30w no se si se pueda conectar, por que mi amigo me dijo que si pero que solamente brillaria mas de lo debido y el tubo tiene un pin de cada lado, pero la balastra tiene el diagrama para 2 lamaparas con 2 pines de cada lado, existe alguna forma de conectar uno como el que yo tengo?

adjunto la imagen del balastro.


----------

